# VDSL oder Kabel/Beratung



## KleinerHerbert2000 (22. August 2017)

Guten Abend,

ich möchte von DSL (16 MBit/s Download und 2,5 MBit/s im Download) auf VDSL oder Kabel wechseln da die Geschwindigkeit nicht mehr ausreicht für eine 3-Köpfige Familie, bin mir aber bei einer Kabel Verbindung unsicher da es
hier abhängt wie viele Benutzer sonst noch eine Kabel Verbindung benutzen in meinem Umkreis.
Momentan bin ich schon seit mehr als 5 Jahren bei Vodafone und hatte bisher nur einmal ein Problem gehabt, wo wir einen neues Modem erhalten haben und es dann wieder lief.
Deshalb bin ich bisher auch sehr zufrieden mit der Leistung von Vodafone, allerdings wird hier nur noch Kabel angeboten von Vodafone (Kabel Deutschland).
Bei anderen Anbietern (z. B. Telekom/1&1) ist an meiner Adresse 50 MBit/s im Download und 10,0 MBit/s im Upload möglich bei einer VDSL-Verbindung.

Hat einer vielleicht schon Erfahrung gemacht dabei, dass wenn man bei Vodafone selber nachfragt sie ggf. auch ein Tarif bei meiner Adresse anbieten mit einer VDSL-Verbindung?

Außerdem habe ich da noch eine Frage, ab wann gibt es eine Drosselung bei den Geschwindigkeiten? Bei meiner jetzigen Verbindung hatte ich das noch nie, ist sowas heutzutage normal
oder bei den normalen Tarifen eher unüblich?

Wenn ich bei der Telefon hier zum Beispiel nachschaue bei dem Angebot:
https://telko.check24.de/filestore/tariff_infos/122591_info_597aef592aad7.pdf
heißt es von minimal 27,9 MBit/s, wäre es dann als Beispiel möglich dass die Telekom die Geschwindigkeiten auf diese Werte herunter setzt?

LG


----------



## hendrosch (22. August 2017)

Das minimal dürfte auf die Leitungskapazität bezogen sein. 
Sprich wenn deine Leitung dir ~28Mbit nicht schaffen würde würde die telekom dir den Tarif nicht schalten, so versteh ich es zumindest. 

Drosseln tun die wenigsten. 
1&1 hat einen Tarif mit Volumen, glaube bei O2 war irgendwas und Kabel Deutschland hatte glaube auch einen entsprechenden Tarif (glaube den gibt's nicht mehr hatte ein V im Namen für Volumen) und da gab es Ewigkeiten die Filesharing Klausel in den AGBs (bei Kabel Deutschland) die denen erlaubte zu drosseln, wurde aber glaube nie gemacht und glaube Tage weise.
Bei der Telekom wäre mir jetzt in Hinsicht zum drosseln nichts bekannt.

Das Kabelnetz ist recht standortabhängig, aber glaube Geschwindigkeiten auf VDSL Niveau, sprich 50 bzw. 100k werden mittlerweile fast überall auch zu Stoßzeiten geboten. 
Stabiler, aber meistens auch fürs gleiche Geld langsamer sollte DSL trotzdem sein, man hört einfach seltener von Problemen (persönliche Erfahrung) bzw. Ich hatte bei Kabel ein paar Probleme mit Paketverlust und Instabilität da ist DSL zumindest in der Theorie überlegen. 
Aber das sind meine Erfahrungen da kann man nicht so viel drauf geben und es ist wie gesagt Standort abhängig. 

Übrigens DSL von Vodafone gibt es schon noch.  (Also wie gehabt als Reseller vom Telekom Netz wie alle großen Anbieter)

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. August 2017)

KleinerHerbert2000 schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich da noch eine Frage, ab wann gibt es eine Drosselung bei den Geschwindigkeiten? Bei meiner jetzigen Verbindung hatte ich das noch nie, ist sowas heutzutage normal
> oder bei den normalen Tarifen eher unüblich?



Zumindest das kann ich dir für Kabel beantworten:

Vodafone behält sich in den AGBs vor, die Geschwindigkeit des Anschlusses für Filesharinganwendungen auf 10 MBit/s zu reduzieren wenn an einem Tag mehr als 10 GB Traffic an deinem Anschluss entstanden ist. Diese Drossel wurde aber abgeschafft, sprich Vodafone dürfte es (und hat es bis letztes Jahr auch je nach Auslastung der Region hier und da gemacht, allerdings erst ab 60 GB/Tag), machts aber nicht.

Die tarife in denen eine Drossel nach 1 TB Traffic pro Monat aktiv wurde sind ebenfalls abgeschafft und wurden alle in "unlimitierte" Verträge umgewandelt. Sprich aktuell und aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch in absehbarer Zukunft drosselt Vodafone nichts und niemanden.

Anmerkung: Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass Kabel weiterhin ein shared Medium ist und je nach Segmentauslastung deine Bandbreite sinken kann wenn viele Personen gleichzeitig an einer C-Liniie (Hauptlinie) sitzen. Eine solche Hauptlinie hat aktuell eine Bandbreite von etwa 1,2 GBit/s. Wenn an deiner Linie nur 10 Häuser stehen mit je einem Anschluss wirst du wahrscheinlich nie Probleme haben da kaum alle Kunden gleichzeitig mit 200 MBit/s ziehen wollen (dann ginge es bei jedem auf 120 runter...), solltest du dagegen in einer Gegend mit vielen Mehrfamilienwohnungen wohnen und ggf 100 oder 200 Leute auf so einer C-Linie lutschen dann ist es leider üblich dass zu Stoßzeiten wo viele im Netz hängen (Wochenende Nachmittags) die Bandbreite einbricht.
Meiner persönlichen Erfahrung nach ist das Netz aber bombenstabil und ich habe auch zu jeder beliebigen Zeit die vollen 200 MBit (könnte auch 400 buchen, brauchs aber nicht). Das ist aber wie gesagt Standortabhängig, ich habe halt Glück da hier nur wenige Leute wohnen und die meisten davon Rentner ohne Neuland sind - ich hab die C-Linie fast für mich alleine 

Generell würde ich aktuell wenn ich die Wahl hätte immer über Kabel gehen, einfach weil die Technik die mit abstand zukunftssichere im Vergleich zum Telekom-Klingeldraht ist. Die kabelnetzbetreiber nutzen das Kabel nur noch für die letzten Strecken, das Backbone wird zügig mit Glasfaser ausgebaut und limitiert nicht mehr. Zusätzlich werden die Kabelanschlüsse (also von Backbone zum haushalt) die nächste Zeit auf Docsis3.1 aufgerüstet das theoretisch 10 GBit/s erlaubt - das sollte ne Weile ausreichen...
Wirklich konkurrenzfähig dazu ist auf technischer Seite nur FTTH - und bis DAS kommt dürften in manchen regionen gefühlt 20 Jahre vergehen.


----------



## KleinerHerbert2000 (22. August 2017)

Ich habe vergessen meine momentane DSL Verbindung zu erwähnen, habe es nun hinzugefügt. (16 MBit/s Download und 2,5 MBit/s im Download)
Laut meiner Recherche ist bei DSL nicht mehr möglich als 16 MBit/s und deshalb wäre VDSL die nächste Option.
Kann man bei den Anbieter bei den Online-Verfügbarkeitstests "vertrauen" oder sollte man bei den Provider nebenan nachfragen, ggf. sind auch andere Tarife möglich?

Mir selber ist es wichtig, dass die Verbindung stabil ist und die Latenzen niedrig bleiben. Jedoch bricht die Verbindung manchmal ein, da sie nicht mehr ausreicht. (Hier nachzulesen: Bandbreitenregulierung oder doch was anderes gesucht?)


----------



## pedi (22. August 2017)

ich kann mich meinem vorredner nur anschliessen. habe eine 400Mbitleitung bei KD/VF-und das als rentner.
da kam einer dazwischen, ich bezieh mich auf den post von Alk.


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. August 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Generell würde ich aktuell wenn ich die Wahl hätte immer über Kabel gehen, einfach weil die Technik die mit Abstand zukunftssichere im Vergleich zum Telekom-Klingeldraht ist.


Mit der Aussage wäre ich vorsichtig. Technisch gesehen ist Kabel zwar im Download schneller, aber es als zukunftssichere Technik zu betiteln ist doch sehr gewagt. Es hat doch schon ein paar mehr Nachteile gegenüber DSL.
Ich würde immer DSL nehmen.




KleinerHerbert2000 schrieb:


> Mir selber ist es wichtig, dass die Verbindung stabil ist und die Latenzen niedrig bleiben. Jedoch bricht die Verbindung manchmal ein, da sie nicht mehr ausreicht. (Hier nachzulesen: Bandbreitenregulierung oder doch was anderes gesucht?)



Der Fehler steckt da schon im ersten Beitrag: Vodafone mit EasyBox 803...


----------



## KleinerHerbert2000 (23. August 2017)

Naja ein neues Modem wird mir doch bei der gleichen Verbindung keine besseren Werte geben? Ich bin mit der Verbindung völlig zufrieden, aber nur solange ich alleine bin. Wenn noch andere Leute dazu kommen wie im anderen Thread beschrieben geht der Ping auch hoch. Durch ein neues Gerät werde ich vielleicht davon nicht mehr gestört, aber dann erhalten die anderen Nutzer doch die Probleme? Oder sehe ich es falsch und andere Geräte können noch andere Sachen?
Kenne mich in diesem Bereich leider garnicht aus.


----------



## pedi (23. August 2017)

man kann auch eine fritzbox mieten.
habe gestern eine easybox bei bekannten eingerichtet, naja............immerhin funktionierts.
die nachteile wären da welche? ja, schon klar überlastung usw, die gibts bei DSL ganz genauso.
hier, in einem allgäuer 2000 seelendorf, VDSL 50000, kabel 400000.
als KD damals hier angeboten wurde gabs von der TK gerade mal DSL-Light, bei KD 32000.
telekom immer noch VDSL 50000, kabel 400000.
bin jetzt 8 jahre bei anfangs KD, jetzt VF und habs nie bereut.


----------



## Scientist (23. August 2017)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Übrigens DSL von Vodafone gibt es schon noch. (Also wie gehabt als Reseller vom Telekom Netz wie alle großen Anbieter)



Genau so ist.
Wenn du dort anrufst und DSL von denen willst, wirst du es auch bekommen.
Musst halt nur hartnaeckig sein, weil Sie natuerlich ihr eigenes Produkt verkaufen und nicht nur den Reseller spielen wollen.

Nachteile neben Shared Medium beim Kabel ist noch, 
dass es wahrscheinlich dank DS-Light immer noch schwieriger sein wird, als bei DSL,
von außen auf seine Daten zu zugreifen (sofern man das moechte; Aktueller Stand bei Vodafone: kA).


----------



## fotoman (23. August 2017)

pedi schrieb:


> telekom immer noch VDSL 50000, kabel 400000.


Ab Kabel 200.000 lohnt sich dann das Kabel, bei VDSL 100 lohnt es sich selbst Kabel 400.000 nur, wenn man 10 Kinder hat die alle TB weise am Tag Spiele Donwloasder oder jeder seinen 4K Videostream sehen will. 40 Up, zu 25 Up, da wüsste ich, was ich nehme. Bei Kabel 500.000 sieht es dann wieder anders aus, wenn man die Bandbreite auch wirklich bekommt.

Uploadrate bei Kabel unterhalb von 500 sind m.M.n. lächerlich (oder ein Frechheit, je nach Nutzungsart des Anschlusses). Aber gut, wir sind hier ja im Spieleforum, wo Uploads anscheinend nur aus schnellen Pings bestehen. Wäre doch mal eine Idee, 400/2 für ein paar Euro weniger anzubieten.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wirklich konkurrenzfähig dazu ist auf  technischer Seite nur FTTH - und bis DAS kommt dürften in manchen  regionen gefühlt 20 Jahre vergehen.


Mal abwarten, was  SuperVectoring an Uploadrate bringen wird.  Und FTTH ist heutzutage in der Realität bei weitem  nicht immer konkurenzfähig, selbst wenn man es in der Wohnung liegen  hat. Es gibt genügend Anbieter, die zu Mondpreisen noch nicht einmal  Kabel 400.000 Geschwindigkeiten bieten.

Mit den 20 Jahren bist Du  in Gegenden, in denen auch dann sicherlich noch kein  Mietermangel herrschen wird, noch zu kurz. Aus heutiger Sicht gibt  es schlicht noch keine ernste Anwendung im Heimbereich , die mehr wie  max. FTTB und z.B. G.Fast im Haus über Kupfer benötigen würde. Aber  vieleicht muss ja bis dahin jeder 16k Videos unkomprimiet mit 128 Bit  Farbtiefe und 200 Kanal Sound streamen, um seinen 200" Fernseher auch nutzen zu können. Dann sind die Leute vieleicht bereit, für eine Modernisierung mit FTTH auch entsprechend zu zahlen.


----------



## Matusalem (23. August 2017)

Noch 3 Anmerkungen von meiner Seite:

Die Bundesnetzagentur bietet eine Karte in welcher Du von den Erfahrungen anderer profitieren kannst.
Konkret kannst Du die tatsächlichen erreichten Datenraten für Deine Region von verschiedenen Internetanbietern entnehmen.

Kartenansicht | Breitbandmessung

Seit 01.06. ist die Transparenzverordnung in Kraft. Das bedeutet jeder Internetanbieter muss ein Informationsblatt zur Verfügung stellen, in welchem min, avg, max Datenraten für ein Produkt angegeben sind, dazu Besonderheiten wie Drosselungen. Einfach mal danach Ausschau halten.

Ein Vorredner hat es schon erwähnt. Mit einem Kabelanschluss wirst Du wahrscheinlich über DS-Lite angeschlossen. Für den "Normal" anwender ist das meistens egal. Wer aber für eine eigene Cloud oder um im Urlaub per IP Kamera in der Wohnung nach den rechten zu sehen, auf sein Netzwerk zugreifen möchte, kann das per DS-Lite nur unter sehr erschwerten Bedingungen machen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. August 2017)

die Breitbandmessung der BNA ist voll fürn *******

kleiner Aspekt was du vielleicht nicht mit bedacht hast: Kombi-Angebote der jeweiligen Anbieter mit Mobilfunk. Gerade Magenta Eins mit Stream On und Happy Option der Telekom ist da mega reizvoll.


----------



## hazelol (23. August 2017)

Ich würde mich hier ebenfalls mit anhängen, habe eine ähnliche Situation wie der TE. Kann mich nun zwischen Telekom VSDL 50.000 und Unitymedia 120.000 entscheiden, mit Internet, Telefon und HD Fernsehen. 

Kann man mich schwer entscheiden :S


----------



## aloha84 (23. August 2017)

Ich habe mich für Kabel entschieden und es für meinen Anwendungszweck nicht bereut.
Zur Wahl Stand VDSL 50 oder Kabel (Telecolumbus) max. 400Mbit.
Hab dann von TC 120 Mbit genommen, das läuft seit ca. einem Jahr top stabil --> Bandbreite ist immer vorhanden.
Was der Nachteil von Kabel ist --> der Upload von nur 6 Mbit.
Wer also mit dem Gedanken spielt viel zu streamen oder große Datenmengen ins Netz schiebt, wäre mit VDSL besser beraten.
Wer günstig viel und schnell downloaden will --> Kabel.


----------



## KleinerHerbert2000 (23. August 2017)

Wegen dem Router nochmal:
Ich habe es mir so gedacht, dass bei einer VDSL 50 Verbindung die Probleme nicht mehr auftreten werden, aber wie ich es verstanden habe liegt es nicht unbedingt an der zu niedrigen Download/Upload-Geschwindigkeit, sondern an der Easybox 803, die bei mehreren Verbindungen zur gleichen Zeit einfach überlastet wird, wenn es so stimmen würde:
Was wäre denn ein alternatives Modem wo dieses Problem nicht auftritt?

Wegen der Verbindung, werde ich in den nächsten Tagen bei Vodafone nachfragen ob sie mir VDSL anbieten können.


----------



## azzih (23. August 2017)

Generell hängt das halt davon ab wie bei dir die reale Situation aussieht. Bei VDSL kann es auch gut sein das du eben nicht die angegebene Geschwindigkeit bekommst, weil du zu weit vom Verteiler weg wohnst. das würd ich vorher telefonisch klären.
Bei Kabel kann es dafür zu Prime-Zeiten dazu kommen, dass die Geschwindigkeit fällt, wenn zu viele über ein Strang laufen. Das Problem hatte ich auch mal für 2 Monate, bevor Unitymedia ausgebaut hat. Seitdem (ca. 3 Jahre) habe ich aber stets gleich bleibend hohe Geschwindigkeiten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. August 2017)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Mit der Aussage wäre ich vorsichtig. Technisch gesehen ist Kabel zwar im Download schneller, aber es als zukunftssichere Technik zu betiteln ist doch sehr gewagt. Es hat doch schon ein paar mehr Nachteile gegenüber DSL.
> Ich würde immer DSL nehmen.



Der einzige echte Nachteil den ich sehe ist die vergleichsweise kleine Uploadrate (wobei 25 MBit/s upload  über Kabel immer noch mehr sein dürfte als das was die meisten Leute so haben...) - und das ist relevant für die 0,1% der User die speziellere Anwendungen haben die viel Upload brauchen (starke Cloudnutzer und Streamer) - für den Rest der Welt ist das völlig wumpe. Es hat ja nen Grund warum man sich entschieden hat 8 Kanäle down und einen Up zu nutzen statt es hälftig zu verteilen. Für die allerallermeisten Leute ist es halt weitaus sinnvoller, 200/25 Down/Up zu haben als 100/100.


----------



## iGameKudan (23. August 2017)

Nicht mal Streamer dürften mit 25MBit/s ein Problem haben. Twitch hat bis vor Kurzem doch sogar nur 3,5MBit/s als maximale Bandbreite zugelassen... Jetzt immerhin ca. 6MBit/s. Bis man da mal an 20-25MBit/s denkt, ist DOCSIS 3.1 flächendeckend verbreitet - und dann hat sich das Argument mit dem besch.... Upload auch erledigt. 

Cloud-Nutzer haben natürlich mit VDSL100 den deutlich besseren Deal - andererseits nutze ich z.B. meine Cloud für alles - nur nicht für große Daten... Selbst 40MBit/s wären noch lahm. 

Ich würde desübrigen zu Kabel raten. Einerseits läuft bei dir doch alles, andererseits ist der Download bei 99% der Anwender sehr viel wichtiger wie der Upload. Bringt ja nix, wenn das Kind die Leitung mitm Spiel lahmlegt und dann ewig nix geht - bei einer Upload-Vollauslastung sieht das zwar noch übler aus, allerdings tritt diese ja praktisch nicht auf.


----------



## Mweebo (2. September 2017)

Zum Thema Kabel habe ich gerade ein paar Erfahrungen gemacht.
Vllt hilfts bei der Entscheidung oder bei der Inbetriebnahme des Kabelanschluss.

Erste Eindrücke bei Vodafone Kabel
- der geringe Upload war zum eben mal ne Datei von zuhause laden schon ernüchternd
- Standardmäßig stellt man bei Vodafone anderen Leuten sein WLAN zur Verfügung
- Standardmäßig kann man keine Portfreigaben machen was für so manches Game und Server Hosting relevant ist

Um  Portfreigaben machen zu können muss man
- die fremd-WLAN Option im Kundenmenü ausschalten (dauert Tage)
- das Modem (is eigtl mehr n Router) im Kundenmenü auf Direktbetrieb (Bridge) umstellen (dauert Tage)
- Einen weiteren Router hinten dran hängen

Jetzt hab ich neuerdings eine kabeltaugliche Fritzbox bei denen gemietet
- und kann wieder nicht von Außen zugreifen
- also erst mal wieder telefonisch eine ipv4 beantragen
- aber das geht gerade nicht weil ich zwei tage nach Anschluss der Fritzbox warten muss bis der Auftrag intern als erledigt markiert ist
- erst danach kann ich die ipv4 beantragen (dauert n Tag)

ich war mal Admin, also quäl ich mich da durch und weiß wo ich hin will und wie ich Zwischenschritte testen kann. Je weniger man Spaß an Netzwerken hat umso mehr nervt es vmtl.

Bei Unitymedia Kabel bin ich bei einem Freund der ein Spiel hosten wollte vor kurzem auf ein ähnliches Setup gestossen. Nur ipv6, von Außen hab ich keinen Zugriff hinbekommen. 

Wer also Kabel wählt und Portfreigaben haben will muss sich also zumindest auf ein paar Tage Wartezeit und Spaß einstellen.


----------

